
This High Speed Camera Tracks Light Bouncing Off a Mirror at 100bn FPS - ColinWright
http://gizmodo.com/this-high-speed-camera-tracks-light-bouncing-off-a-mirr-1667133832
======
nsajko
There's also a video of light changing mediums on the YT channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCukPHZgmrDonqpLzUQHr9QQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCukPHZgmrDonqpLzUQHr9QQ)
(I think the video with the mirror is also better on YT.)

The motherboard article is better: [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-
fastest-camera-ever-cre...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-fastest-
camera-ever-created-will-be-used-to-study-invisibility-
cloaks?utm_source=mbtwitter) although I still don't really understand how does
this works. Apparently the sensor(s?) moves with the light??

------
braum
to be clear that is 100,000,000,000 frames per second

